# CRGW meet up?



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone who is going through egg sharing at CRGW fancies arranging a meet up, whether u have had treatment, undergoing now or even just thinking of choosing the clinic would be great to get together and share experiences and cuddles if u have a little one.

I was thinking of mid august maybe arrange a sat meet or an evening and have food x x

What do u think?

Donna xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Donna I am also at CRGW I am not egg sharing but I am waiting for a HSG to see if I will be having iui or ivf I can meet up but I work until 2pm in a Saturday but I can do an evening for food or just a chat, where do u live? I'm from Swansea 
Charlotte x


----------

